# Non-European fortifications



## trentonian7 (Mar 8, 2016)

I've had some slight trouble researching non-European fortifications, though granted, I've only recently begun and undoubtedly, there are a large number of sources on the subject. Off the tops of your heads though, are there any of you familiar with such structures?

Forts, strongholds, non-European/Islamic castles-- I want to avoid the traditional western castle and already I've begun to consider Roman and Greek fortifications. Going beyond that, however, I'm at a bit of a loss. Are there any unique fortifications in other regions of the world and if so, how effective and permanent were they? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## FifthView (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm certainly no expert, but historical fortifications generally followed the same patterns although designs varied.  For example, walls, often with towers, and elevation played major roles, regardless of the culture.

For instance, along with hill forts throughout Europe, sites like Masada in Israel and Sigiriya in Sri Lanka took the idea of elevation to a greater extreme.

Walls and towers can be found around the world also, although designs (and decoration) vary.  Chan Chan in ancient Peru had wonderfully decorative walls.  This link has some pictures of various sites from around the world that give this same idea, of fortification following patterns regardless of the location and culture behind the fortification: Fortresses and Defense Walls - Crystalinks


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 8, 2016)

Your best bet is to start with a general military history. These will usually have a chapter on fortifications. Then work your way from there. It's going to take some leg work.


----------

